# Oil Change Question



## fso_BamBam (Dec 9, 2002)

I have decided that I will change my oil at least twice until the 15,000 miles service. Most likely, I'll go at 5K and then 10K miles.

I currently have 2000 miles on the car, just checked the oil last week, and everything seems normal.

My question is, once the 5K oil change happens, what's going to be the deal with the service indicator on the instrument panel? Right know, it says 13,100 miles until service. Will it say 8,100 when I change the oil, or go back to 15,000 again? And will BMW still pay for all scheduled maintenance items, regardless of how many oil changes I do "outside" of their interval?

Sorry if I sound confusing, it's just that on all my cars, I've changed the oil every 3000-4000 miles, and I just don't buy this 15K mile oil change policy. :dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The car isn't pyschic... it doesn't know when the oil is changed unless you reset the indicator...

Change the oil and keep driving it. The indicator will go down to zero as normal and you'll still get your free services.


----------



## skyehill (Feb 19, 2003)

If you do the oil change yourself, the countdown will continue to 15,000 as if you never changed it. If, however, you have a BMW service technician change your oil, they will reset the Miles-To-Oil-Service indicator back to 0...unless you tell them not to. One thing to keep in mind, you can get a free oil change no matter how many miles you've gone after a year(2 years, 3 years 4 years) unless of course you've had them change the oil already in that calendar year based on mileage. I don't typically put 15,000 miles on any car during a calendar year, so most likely BMW will be changing my oil every year at 10,000 miles. I may change it myself at 5,000 mile intervals in between the official(free) oil changes. Hope that didn't confuse you further.


----------



## 2001E46 (Nov 12, 2002)

The service indicator will not change if you decide to change your oil yourself. I changed my oil at 3k, 7k, and around 11k. Then I had the dealer change the oil when my indicator said it was time, around 14k miles. After that trip to the dealer the indicator was reset to count down another 15k miles or so. However, I changed my oil soon after at around 16k and I plan to change it again at 20k.

The dealer won't know you changed the oil yourself prior to the 15k service. My dealer just assumed I hadn't done any maintenance to the car at all...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

skyehill said:


> *If you do the oil change yourself, the countdown will continue to 15,000 as if you never changed it. If, however, you have a BMW service technician change your oil, they will reset the Miles-To-Oil-Service indicator back to 0...unless you tell them not to. One thing to keep in mind, you can get a free oil change no matter how many miles you've gone after a year(2 years, 3 years 4 years) unless of course you've had them change the oil already in that calendar year based on mileage. I don't typically put 15,000 miles on any car during a calendar year, so most likely BMW will be changing my oil every year at 10,000 miles. I may change it myself at 5,000 mile intervals in between the official(free) oil changes. Hope that didn't confuse you further. *


You won't get one free every year.

(I apologize in advance if I am about to confuse you...)

Lets use your example (average of 10k miles per year, lets assume the service indicator calls for a service at 15k for the sake of simplicity)

At 12 months (10,000 miles), BMW will pay for an Early Oil Service

At 15,000 miles (18 months), BMW will pay for the full Engine Oil Service

At 30 months (25,000 miles), BMW will pay for another Early Oil Service

At 30,000 miles (36 months), BMW will pay for an Inspection 1

At 48 months (40,000 miles), BMW will pay for an Early Oil Service (as long as you go in before your car's exact 4th birthday... and then they might not do it, so this service is questionable.)

The explination? BMW is supposed to do an Early Oil Service if the car has gone one calendar year and the indicator has not come on. BMW *will not* reset the indicator, so it *will* go off a few months later, and then you will get the full Engine Oil Service (which includes microfilters). One year from that date, you will then again be eligible for another early oil service, and the same process will repeat (when the indicator finally goes off, you'll get the Inspection 1). It almost makes it look like you get alot more out of BMW if you drive very little than if you put approximately 15k miles per year. :dunno:

(or on the other hand, you can do like Nick325xit and nate328Ci and set off your service indicator in closer to 10k rather than 15k mile increments, and get 2 oil services and both Inspections covered if you have the 4yr/50k plan)


----------



## skyehill (Feb 19, 2003)

How is what you described not a free oil change at least once a year?


----------



## kingjim (Feb 18, 2003)

I have had the exact same feelings and am planning on doing things exactly as you are. There is no reason to keep even synthetic oil in longer than 6 mos. or 5K miles. It certainly can't hurt to change it but I am not so sure that would be the case to leave it until 14-15K as recommended by the service indicator. Assuming the oil would hold up, how can anyone be confident that the filter will function well for that period?
I would bet that the mechanics at the factory are not too impressed with this...I think it is a marketing ploy to offer free maintenance (they can't have all BMW owners coming in every 3-5K for a free oil change.) I think the strategy you are adopting is very sensible. I am thinking about dumping the oil at 1K but think I will resist the urge...:thumbdwn:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

skyehill said:


> *How is what you described not a free oil change at least once a year? *


Because you end up getting 4 oil changes over a 3 year period in my example, which is 1.33333...... oil changes per year 

I wanted to make sure you remembered that the service indicator is not reset, entitling you to a service when it goes off, even if it is only a few months after your prior "early" service.


----------

